

Implementing mutual exclusion for Ajax in JavaScript - bdfh42
http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2006/04/05/ajax-mutual-exclusion.html
I wonder of the Google Gears introduction of multiple JavaScript threads means that we need an alternate variant closer to the original Lamport's bakery algorithm.
======
bdfh42
This implementation of Lamport's bakery algorithm deals with the single
threaded nature of current JavaScript browser implementations. However Google
Gears has introduced multiple threads so perhaps we will need to look for
something closer to the original to handle Ajax access to JavaScript data
objects into the future.

